# UL 508, Part XIII



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

varmit said:


> Folks,
> Does anyone have access to UL standard 508, part XIII? This is the section pertaining to "definite purpose contactors".
> 
> I am of the belief that these contactors can only be used as part of an engineered system and are not approved for field use other than replacement of OEM components. I would like to know for certain.
> ...


I think this is it,,,, http://www.ul.com/global/fra-ca/pag...ndards/catalogofstandards/standard/?id=508_17


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The funny part is I'm of a similar belief, but I took a quick look at 508 and while there are separate testing standards for contactors labeled "definite purpose," I didn't see anything that plainly said they had to be used as part of a listed assembly.

I'll have to read it more thoroughly when I have a second.

Are DP contactors UL listed or UL recognized? That would be the answer right there.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If Jaeref sees this, I'm sure he'll give you his opinion of the DP contactors!:whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Here ya go:










See the "UL Recognized" mark to the left of the CE stamp? It needs to be part of a listed assembly.


----------

